# Googgong DAM Sat 3/3



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I will be going down to Googong Saturday morning (8:00) when the gates open. I most likely stay all day depending if the NW start to blow hard.

Sunday forcasts don't look to good so Saturday it is.

All those who are left in Canberra are welcome.

Victor


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Victor. I seen a few blokes get some good size yella's there last weekend.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm hoping. Googong I usally end up empty but tomorrow is another day :!:

In the dark old days Trout was never a problem, Natives well that another story.

Good Luck on LBG tomorrow :!:

Victor


----------

